# I drew each NT personality type in MS Paint for fun



## CelineDijon (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## stathamspeacoat (Dec 10, 2016)

Why the INTJ gotta be all short :jupiter:


----------



## CelineDijon (Jul 5, 2016)

stathamspeacoat said:


> Why the INTJ gotta be all short :jupiter:


Years of sitting at a computer in a chair all slumped over, lead to poor posture over the years. The INTP meticulously examined and researched and found the perfect chair that wouldn't cause issues to his posture, the INTJ neglected it while focusing on bigger more exciting ideals and didn't think much about it. Now he's paying the price. 

The ENTJ has a nice big executive office chair as well and the ENTP is more into literally laying down with the laptop or using his phone to look things up/interact.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

LMAO! ENTP needs a hipster beard.


----------



## great_pudgy_owl (Apr 20, 2015)

CelineDijon said:


> View attachment 803989


LMAO can't stop cackling at the angry little INTJ.


----------



## Innovation Complex (Jun 19, 2018)

great_pudgy_owl said:


> LMAO can't stop cackling at the angry little INTJ.


I don't like to wear red, that brightness makes you stand out in a crowd. C'mon, OP!!


----------



## great_pudgy_owl (Apr 20, 2015)

Innovation Complex said:


> I don't like to wear red, that brightness makes you stand out in a crowd. C'mon, OP!!


That is peculiar. That INTP is the only one wearing red..or any color besides gray/black.


----------



## AlphaFox (Jun 29, 2018)

Damn... that matches my work team. Except the INTJ... my chiropractor fixed that.


----------



## CelineDijon (Jul 5, 2016)

Innovation Complex said:


> I don't like to wear red, that brightness makes you stand out in a crowd. C'mon, OP!!


Oddly, almost every INTP I've known liked to wear colors and just random mismatched stuff. Also they were apathetic towards any attention they got or didn't get. So he is a representation of those.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

I kind of want to do one now, except mine is going to be free-moused.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)




----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

That INTP tho looooool yes I approve. ENTP looks accurate as well, tiny angry INTJ is funny looool


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

NT the DC said:


> View attachment 804269


HAHAAAAAA! YES! ENTP is hilarios lol, and that INTJ seems accurate lol. ENTJ is funny also lol.


----------



## TB_Wisdom (Aug 15, 2017)

ENTP -->






intp -->








Entj -->






intj -->


----------



## Kommandant (Jun 27, 2017)

...









I'm so done...


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

Kommandant said:


> ...
> 
> View attachment 804649
> 
> ...


Hahaha


----------



## contradictionary (Apr 1, 2018)

Gottdammittt. Because of this thread now I'm compelled to practicing smiling in front of the mirror... while cursing all the time... in the middle of the night....

OP is so meaaannnn.... arrrgghhhhhhh

Ammmmm Angggrryyyyyyyyyyyy...

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Notice the neckbeard on the INTP.


----------



## soulareclipse (Feb 22, 2016)

Accurate representation of the INTP deadpan face. Lulz


----------



## Sandstread (Jun 4, 2017)

Decent drawing skill on computer. And real life accuracy. Mask of the batman and lack of shirt of 300 leader = ambivert ntj.


----------

